# "N.B. paramedic academy to train military medics"



## mariomike (15 Sep 2009)

"FREDERICTON - The Atlantic Paramedic Academy in New Brunswick will soon provide some training for every English-speaking military medic in Canada.":
http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/front/article/790816


CBC:"Paramedic training in N.B. would 'outrage' public":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2009/08/04/nb-ambulance-paramedic-training-424.html


----------



## bdcasey916 (16 Sep 2009)

I think this is great.  I know that a lot of us Med Techs are tired of all the training and time away from home, especially now that JIBC is 7ish months long, but coming from someone on a navy base and already spending time on ship, when its just you and the PA, its good having that extra skill set if its needed, although trying to keep up these new skills will be difficult, but aren't they all!


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2009)

Being an ex-Gagetownite, I think this is a good idea.  I'm actually losing one of my juniors to this course starting next week.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (17 Sep 2009)

So this course is the long awaited QL5 "ACP" level of training?


----------



## observor 69 (17 Sep 2009)

Ontario is training and going to start using PA's.
Is the military PA course acceptable for civy certification?
McMaster is giving the course in Ontario, you need two years undergrad plus the two year PA course. 

http://www.healthforceontario.ca/Work/OutsideOntario/HealthProfessionalsOutsideOntario/OntarioPhysicianAssistantInitiative.aspx

http://fhs.mcmaster.ca/physicianassistant/about.html


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Ontario is training and going to start using PA's.
> Is the military PA course acceptable for civy certification?
> McMaster is giving the course in Ontario, you need two years undergrad plus the two year PA course.



I spoke to:
http://www.caopa.net/
It sounds very favourable.
There are jobs available:
http://www.healthforceontario.ca/upload/en/work/msh_pa_jobdesc.pdf
Here is another at St. Mike's. Pay rate: $75,000 - $85,000 per annum. 
http://www.healthforceontario.ca/upload/en/work/st_michael_pa_job.pdf
"Physician assistants can help ease health-care burden"
http://timestranscript.canadaeast.com/lifetimes/article/751973


----------



## observor 69 (17 Sep 2009)

Ref the job description at St.Mikes. I can't see how it calls for any more skills than a qualified critical care nurse.
Also where does the Nurse Practitioner fit in this ?


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Ref the job description at St.Mikes. I can't see how it calls for any more skills than a qualified critical care nurse.
> Also where does the Nurse Practitioner fit in this ?



The thought of working 40 hours a week in St. Mikes emerg had me reaching for a bottle. And it's too friggin early in the day for that! hahaha


----------



## mariomike (9 Apr 2010)

I think this story belongs in this thread.

"Medavie EMS awarded $2.5M DND contract:
Two-year deal will see company provide French-language emergent care training" :
http://timestranscript.canadaeast.com/newstoday/article/1010331


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jul 2010)

I have heard troops have come back to their units from the new AEC course in Moncton. Any feedback so far?


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2010)

Some mixed reviews - civvy guys teaching military protocols, so take it from there...apparently some good hands on time in the OR with the gas passers and such though.

MM


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2010)

It does not look like they offer a college diploma program:
http://www.medavieems.com/en-us/EMS%20Solutions/Documents/Medavie%20English%20FINAL%20-%20December%202009.pdf
http://www.medavieems.com/en-us/news/Pages/MedavieEMSAwardedNationalMilitaryTrainingContract.aspx
"Advanced Emergent Care" sounds like a certificate.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jul 2010)

mariomike,
It is not an important factor, the piece of paper which is given at the end of the course; what matters is the quality of the training that is being provided in the time frame that it is being presented.

2 days in the OR is a good start getting hands on skills practiced. I did hear that they are not doing ACLS, which to my mind would be one of the basics (atleast competence working a pulseless algorythim)  that should be included in a AEC level training.


----------



## DiverMedic (5 Aug 2010)

AEC is now run as part of the 5s.  In my opinion the OR was great.  I managed to see some stuff I would most likely will never get to see again.  The course itself is almost TACMED taught by civvies...take that as you want.


----------



## medicineman (6 Aug 2010)

There is still catch up going on for those without it...losing another 3 people to it at the end of the month.

MM


----------

